# Eheim 2324 thermo filter



## zig (22 Mar 2008)

Does anyone have one of these?

I am thinking of putting one on a 100 litre tank, any opinions, good idea bad idea?

For Tank litre/gal  250/55

Pump output 700 l/h

Filter circulation 500 l/h

Delivery head 1.5mWs

Filter volume 3.0litres

Power consumption 8w+150w

Dimensions 340x178x178


----------



## Garuf (22 Mar 2008)

I'd say you need 2, I run a 2224 on a 10 gallon and even then I suspect I could do with better flow, they don't deliver any where near the quoted 700lph.


----------



## Ed Seeley (22 Mar 2008)

I wouldn't get an Ehiem Thermo filter again.

I've got a 2128 and a probe has to go in the tank which is rather large.  Also when you clean the filter you have to unplug the probe (a tricky little telephone type fitting in the digital display unit), unplug the heater plug and the pump plug before you can move the filter away.  I'd get an ordinary external filter and fit a Hydor external heater to the outlet pipe as that will then stay in position when you clean the filter and nothing to go inside the tank either.


----------



## ceg4048 (22 Mar 2008)

Hi zig,
          As Garuf says the flow rating is optimistic at best. Instead of getting two I'd just get the next higher rated model, except Eheim really punishes you for a thermofilter pricewise. I agree with Ed that they are fiddly because of the cables and thermostat probe. Your aquascapes are extremely meticulous so you might find the probe objectionable, it is about half the size of a lead pencil but at least it's cable is very thin. You also have to find a place to mount the little digital thermostat. The calibration of thermofilters can drift over the years but the fault is more likely to be in the little thermostat or in the cable.

The external Hydor solution is certainly a good option, but despite all that I've only ever owned thermofilters and I have two of them running my tank now. I've never had one cook my fish or fail in any way except the calibration drift on one of them, and I've had a total of four. As Ed alluded to, if you have the filter mounted underneath in a cabinet, this makes life a bit awkward undoing cables and I have been know to mutter a few choice words in Eheim's direction once or twice.  
Thankfully, he pro III versions have removed all these frustrations and now has everything integrated into the pump head.  

Other than that the filter is very quiet and  the Eheim biomedia is beyond reproach. I guess you'll be throwing the ugly spraybars and the obnoxious green Eheim garden hose tubing in the bin in favor of super-cool ADA type gear.  

Cheers,


----------



## bugs (22 Mar 2008)

The 2324 does *not *use a probe. There is nothing that needs to go in the tank (other than the inlet and outlet tubes, of course...)

Mine's just fine my 70 ltr.


----------



## zig (22 Mar 2008)

I would need two of them, that bad eh, flippin Heck thats 2xâ‚¬165=â‚¬330  glad I asked!

It definitely does not have a probe thats the eheim II version, but yeah thinking about it further It probably would not be enough in the long run, the eheims definitely seem to slow down after a couple of years.

I will have to think about it a bit further the next thermo eheim that would be suitable would be the 2128 and it has a probe, definitely not on. Probably a bit overkill on this size tank as well not to mention the price! I have heard there are problems with those filters as well so can do without that.

I will have a think about it.

Your right there Ceg the green of Eheim does not exist on this tank, glass lily pipe with metal ADA intake and clear tubing 8) classy


----------

